# Stärkste Single Attacke ?



## Niachis (12. Oktober 2009)

Huhu ihr Lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die Überlegung gemacht, welche Klasse wohl die stärkste Solo Attacke hat..?

Was ich damit meine ist eine einzelne Attacke einer Klasse also als Beispiel:

Druide - Zorn

Schamane - Blitzschlag

Paladin - Kreuzfahrtstoß

Krieger - Heldenhafter Stoß

und so weiter...und welche Attacke, von allen Klassen, hat den größten Schaden...


Ich weiss, dazu muss auch Equip und Skill passen, und man muss auch den Gegener bedenken, seine (evetuell) Abhärtung, aber nehmen wir an, auf der Heroischen Puppe, und das Equip aller Klassen ist T9/Pdk25 ...

Welche Klasse hat also nun die größte Chance, mit einem einzigen Schlag/Cast, den größten Cirt/Dmg zu machen?

ps: ungebufft, nur mit self buffs, und AoE Attacken ausgeschlossen (klingenwirbel, hurrikan,feuerregen e.t.c)

pps: mehrfachauswahl bei der umfrage ist möglich 

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen und auf Interessante Antworten gespannt,

niachis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bachkippe (12. Oktober 2009)

Hexer - Soulfire


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

Bachkippe schrieb:


> Hexer - Soulfire



Macht CoD nicht mehr dmg? Soulfire crittet doch nur für 18k oder nicht?


----------



## Kultig (12. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Macht CoD nicht mehr dmg? Soulfire crittet doch nur für 18k oder nicht?




seit wann sind krits begrenzt?????


----------



## Ch4zer (12. Oktober 2009)

Mage Pyroschlag.
( Feuer-Arkan Mage : Geistesgegenward Pyroschlag => Instantpyro mit +30%krit =D )

Oder halt Arkane Geschosse (Raidbuffed und mit gutem Lineup sind da mit Krits schon 35-40k pro Arkane Geschosse möglich)


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2009)

Melees haben bei diesem Thread wohl die Arschkarte gezogen :>

Caster machen da immer mehr DMG...dafür ist z.B. beim Retri das Vergeltungssiegel schön mit 42% Crit raidbuffed und dem 2er T9 Bonus, dass rechtschaffene Vergeltung critten kann. <3
Da machts schurkenlike bäm crit bäm crit ^.^

Vote for Pyro <3


----------



## Morfelpotz (12. Oktober 2009)

mMn eine ordentliche Crit-Geschosssalve vom Arcanmage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (12. Oktober 2009)

4-fach gestackter Arkanschalg kann schon mal mit 20k critten.


----------



## GodofWarr (12. Oktober 2009)

Entweder das Schadenreflektierende Schild vom Priest oder die Eislanze muss mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (12. Oktober 2009)

tödlicher schuss hat bei meinem jäger auch schon mit 17k gecrittet und sooo krass equipped ist der auch nich... t8 niveau halt


----------



## Saladarxyz (12. Oktober 2009)

ich schwanke schwischen hexer und mage
denke aber eher hexer


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Oktober 2009)

Priester mit Zauberstab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (12. Oktober 2009)

Magier - Arkanschlag und Arkane geschosse!
Arkanschlag macht in nem raid gut und gerne mal nen hübschen 21000er-Crit 
und Arkane geschosse, wenn ne 5er Crit-Reihe haben ham die auch bis zu 45000 dmg in 2,5 Sekunden (ohne Tempowertung)


----------



## Karius (12. Oktober 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Magier - Arkanschlag und Arkane geschosse!
> Arkanschlag macht in nem raid gut und gerne mal nen hübschen 21000er-Crit
> und Arkane geschosse, wenn ne 5er Crit-Reihe haben ham die auch bis zu 45000 dmg in 2,5 Sekunden (ohne Tempowertung)



AM ist keine Single Attacke. Daher geh ich auch ins Hexerlager.


----------



## Ale4Sale (12. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> AM ist keine Single Attacke. Daher geh ich auch ins Hexerlager.



Das ist eine Frage der Auffassung. Arkane Geschosse bestehen zwar aus 5 Salven, benötigen jedoch genau wie jeder andere Zauber nur einen Knopfdruck. Während andere Zauber z.B. 2,5 Sekunden Zauberzeit haben, hat Arkane Geschosse 2,5 Sekunden Kanalisierungszeit. Für mich ist das daher ebenfalls eine "Single" Attacke, daher gehe ich auch auf den Magier. Außerdem glaube ich, dass Mages mit Freizaubern und Arkaner Macht so oder so höher kommen.


----------



## cazimir (12. Oktober 2009)

So ein FFB crit vom Mage ist auch nicht ohne, wenn man den DoT den der hinterlässt dazurechnen, dann sinds auch locker 20k


----------



## Schlaviner (12. Oktober 2009)

Hunter Totstellen 
Warlock Seele brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

Warlock - Feuersbrunst

Edit: Hunter - Killshot.


----------



## Sydies (12. Oktober 2009)

das alte hinrichten vom krieger...und der alte hinterhalt vom schurken.....drecks rumgenerfe!


----------



## Karius (12. Oktober 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Auffassung. Arkane Geschosse bestehen zwar aus 5 Salven, benötigen jedoch genau wie jeder andere Zauber nur einen Knopfdruck. Während andere Zauber z.B. 2,5 Sekunden Zauberzeit haben, hat Arkane Geschosse 2,5 Sekunden Kanalisierungszeit. Für mich ist das daher ebenfalls eine "Single" Attacke, daher gehe ich auch auf den Magier. Außerdem glaube ich, dass Mages mit Freizaubern und Arkaner Macht so oder so höher kommen.



Naja, es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee Dotticks zusammen zu rechnen oder alle Blizzard Wellen. Im Kampflog wird jede Salve einzeln abgewickelt. Zumal wir hier ja von "wenn alle kritten" reden. Es sind nun mal 5 Attacken.

Daher ist das mehr eine gefühlsgeleitete Betrachtung ohne wirklich auf den Rahmen einzugehen, würde ich sagen. Irgendwie finde ich ja auch das man es zusammen betrachten könnte, da es so schnell geht. Aber faktisch ist es einfach falsch.

Allerdings kann man ja einfach argumentieren, die Umfrage sollte sich auf Spells beziehen und der TE hat es einfach schlecht formuliert. 
Lassen wir als AM gelten. Mage rocks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Melees haben bei diesem Thread wohl die Arschkarte gezogen :>



Nicht unbedingt. Beim Bladestorm des MS Warries sind je nach Critlage 16-24k drin, insbesondere wenn es sich beim Ziel um nen Stoffie handelt. Aber der Bladestorm zählt hier wohl nicht mit, weswegen die 10-12k eines Mortal Strike vermutlich das beste sind, was irgendein Melee hinkriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich mit meiner Angel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... denke, dass das wohl entweder ein wlock oder ein mage sein wird.

wobei bei dem meelestyles ein ss mit nem wf procc auch ganz schön nice critten kann!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  enhancer ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosaik (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Feral macht auch gerne Wilder Biss über 20k crits, ist zwar ein finisher, aber sollte doch auch als Single Target gelten.


----------



## Dylvan (12. Oktober 2009)

Niachis schrieb:


> pps: mehrfachauswahl bei der umfrage ist möglich



Wie dumm. "Stärkste" Single-Attacke ist ganz eindeutig nur EINE.


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> seit wann sind krits begrenzt?????



Schon immer? Er gibt genaues Equip vor: Pdk 25ger.
Somit ist ausgeschlossen das du als Hexer drölfmillionen zm hast. durchschnitt ist wohl so bei 2600-2800 je nachdem worauf man mehr wert legt (dämohexer mal ausgeschlossen das is ja assi was die an zm haben Oo) Außerdem sagte er doch ohne proggs buffs etc. Raidbuffed komm ich auch auf 4k zm wenns glücklich progged da bekommste auch die 20-28k shots. Es geht aber um unbuffed und da halte ich einen crit über 20k bei soulfire für sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## Totebone (12. Oktober 2009)

Also Wilder Biss mit 20k+ is auch nich zu verachten^^


----------



## Seacore (12. Oktober 2009)

Naxx/Ulduarequip Hunter

14k Killshots ohne Buffs


----------



## nekori (12. Oktober 2009)

definitiv Lavaburst von ele schamis.. glaube das critet schon ohne irgend welche buffs um die 12k~


----------



## BasiGorgo (12. Oktober 2009)

ihr seid unlustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als dk brauch ich erst diseases aufm target aber da gehen die obli auch nur bis 14k :-/ also wenn beide hände critten
würd aber auch aufn lock tippen oder nen magier da sind crits jenseits der 20k keine seltenheit denk ich mal


----------



## UnholyToast (12. Oktober 2009)

eule mit derben equip machen bis zu 26k krits
 also eule ftw!XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fad-K (12. Oktober 2009)

eindeutig Hexer mit Soulfire, hab ich schon mit 31k crit gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man Arkane GEschosse als eine Attacke zählt, sollte man auch die Mordlust des Schurken dazuzählen, die doch mal so 20k DMG macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vorallem mit den Giften noch dazu, die ja zur Attacke eigentlich mitzählen)


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

Fad-K schrieb:


> eindeutig Hexer mit Soulfire, hab ich schon mit 31k crit gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber doch nicht unbuffed


----------



## Fad-K (12. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> aber doch nicht unbuffed



auf die Buffs habe ich nicht geachtet, war jedenfalls im BG


----------



## Bloodsaber (12. Oktober 2009)

Sydies schrieb:


> das alte hinrichten vom krieger...und der alte hinterhalt vom schurken.....drecks rumgenerfe!



jo mit dem alten hinrichten kam ich auch locker auf 25k
jez... macht das ding genauso "wenig" Schaden wie HS oder BD ...
gradmal 8-11k*hust*

Edit: natürlich mit buffes^^


----------



## Anduris (12. Oktober 2009)

hexer chaosbolt


----------



## Lydell (12. Oktober 2009)

Meuchel-Schurke wegen Kaltblütigkeit + Verstümmeln.


----------



## Arldo (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann es eigentlich nur eine Antwort geben:
Killshot (also Tödlicher Schuss) vom Jäger der ist instant hat also keine Castzeit, hat quasi Critcap und crittet dann mit mind. über 16k, 20k sind realistischer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Oktober 2009)

hunter mit killshot


----------



## PHazonphi (12. Oktober 2009)

dann brauchen wir aber eine neue Bedingung...

Wie viel % Leben hat der Gegner ?

(Mage macht unter 35% zB auch mehr dmg, und soweit ich weiß kann man Hinrichten oder Killshot nur unter 20% oder so einsetzen)


----------



## Sundarkness (12. Oktober 2009)

würde sagen so dass man am meisten schaden macht also auch das mit 35% =mehr schaden


----------



## Phrosume (12. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister - Seelendieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyonah (12. Oktober 2009)

also hab vorhin erst von einer meiner liebsten magierinen nen 22054 Feuerball abbekommen....


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Oktober 2009)

73k Crit von nem Howling Blast beim DK zählen net oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (12. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Oder halt Arkane Geschosse (Raidbuffed und mit gutem Lineup sind da mit Krits schon 35-40k pro Arkane Geschosse möglich)



/sign, kenne ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (12. Oktober 2009)

Phrosume schrieb:


> Hexenmeister - Seelendieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign wenn arkane geschosse zählen muss seelendieb auch zählen und da kommen mit den dots(die aus dem schaden rausgerechnet sind also nur um übers talent den dmg von seelendieb zu steigern)+lowlife dochschon 80k oder mehr raus^^


----------



## NoxActor (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde LvB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner hat letzens mal mit 19k gecritet..

Mfg Nox


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. Oktober 2009)

hatte mit meinem mage mal nen 18k ffb 25er archa

LvB is auch nais!


----------



## Sarif (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja für den Magier.^^


MfG Sarif


----------



## Karius (13. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> 73k Crit von nem Howling Blast beim DK zählen net oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unter welchen Voraussetzungen?

Wenn ich das richtig überblicke gilt das ohne Sonderbuffs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Hodirbuffs wären die Mages zB recht gut dabei ^^


----------



## PewPewPew (13. Oktober 2009)

UnholyToast schrieb:


> eule mit derben equip machen bis zu 26k krits
> also eule ftw!XD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign 
jup, is mir selber auch scho passiert, hab mal nen 36k crit (nein net bei hodir,... sondern bei gluth) hingelegt, und bei hodir sind mit dem richtigen proc auch scho 55k crits gekommen, also die crits von eulen darf man echt net unterschätzen

greez


----------



## Spilyt (13. Oktober 2009)

also für mich persönlich sind eulen die anführer im top dmg ^^

sternenfeuer crittet unglaublich und noch stärker *gg*

also als richtige single attacke ohne sonstwas, und wenns crittet geht man da schon auf die 15-19k crit's zu


----------



## Xiut (13. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister - Chaos Blitz (oder wie das ding heißt)


----------



## Sausage (13. Oktober 2009)

Laut Spreadsheet  v. 3.2.2 d. Schurken mit richtigem Equip: 
[Auszug]
MH K. Spree	OH K. Spree
28,79	28,79
2,47	2,47
0,00%	0,00%
0,00%	0,00%
0,00%	0,00%
0,00%	0,00%
57,28%	57,28%
42,72%	42,72%
563,00	259,88
1343,49	1007,61
9532,43	6337,45
17569,42	11680,68 =   29250,1

=> Mordlust kann als eine Attacke 29250 DMG machen. Ohne Gifte.


----------



## Estren (13. Oktober 2009)

Hunter - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pwnz :3

Vor allem die Reichweite von 45 Metern... 58 mit Talent!


----------



## Niachis (13. Oktober 2009)

woher hast du diese info sausage?


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (13. Oktober 2009)

Niachis schrieb:


> ...Ich weiss, dazu muss auch Equip und *Skill* passen,...


Ich mach mir gleich mal ein Atombomben-Makro, bei dem alle Schmuckstücke und schadenserhöhenden Fähigkeiten aktiviert werden, binde es an nahezu jede Taste und muss dann nur im richtigen Moment mein Meerschweinchen über die Tastatur ziehen...und tataa...mein Meerschweinchen hat Skill!


----------



## Gattay (13. Oktober 2009)

nekori schrieb:


> definitiv Lavaburst von ele schamis.. glaube das critet schon ohne irgend welche buffs um die 12k~



Naja, immer abhängig von der Zaubermacht. Aber der Dmg ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut und er crittet halt immer


----------



## Niachis (14. Oktober 2009)

Gattay schrieb:


> Naja, immer abhängig von der Zaubermacht. Aber der Dmg ist tatsächlich ziemlich gut und er crittet halt immer



crittet immer wenn flammenschock drauf ist...hier gehts aber nur um die single attacke ohne was davor...


----------



## the-King_of-Wow (14. Oktober 2009)

ich skill lieber nen hamster..


----------



## Kaltunk (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen Magier.. Von den ganzen Aussagen und Erfahrungen von Freunden :>


----------



## Kingsbeer (14. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiß ned, aber egal was alle eulen, oder was auch immer sagen, wir mages und die hexer zunft führen das feld immer noch an^^

und wenn ich full raid buffed @ hodir steh, critet mein arcaneblast au mit 65k...

die bedingungen waren an ner hero puppe, only self buffed ( für die ganz blöden am beispiel mage: Arcane Inteligenz und glühende rüsi)

im endeffekt läufts auf mage oder hexer raus^^

mfg

kingsbeer


----------



## Teradas (14. Oktober 2009)

Pyroschlag(Magier).


----------



## Gerti (14. Oktober 2009)

Würde sagen CoD (Curse of Doom aka FdV-Fluch der Verdammnis) vom Hexer.


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Oktober 2009)

Sternenfeuer (bäm 15 k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Pyroschlag


----------



## heyhey (15. Oktober 2009)

naja sagens wir mal so mein rekord mit ausweiden 43k bei twins mit 100%dmg buff also 21500 bzw 64k mordlust ebenfalls bei 100% also 32k wenn mordlust als einzelatacke gilt

und zu clasic ein pyro von nen 3 min mage für 8k abbekommen


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

Der Stärkste crit wer dann wohl Zauberer mit Flamme der Hölle!
Ohne ist ja falsches Spiel!!!!!!!!!!!
Und Ausrufe zeichen sind Keine Rudeltiere O.o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na joke klar ist es mein char auf mein Privatserver heilig priester mit 9999999er Schattenwort Schmerz da guckt ihr alle blöd aus der Wäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neme16 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär dafür das jeder der meint zu wissen wer die höchstens crits macht , einfach mal logs postet oder nen video oder nen bild etc. dann kann man am ende ne entscheidung treffen , welcher von den gezeigten klassen den höchsten crit gemacht hat


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür das jeder der meint zu wissen wer die höchstens crits macht , einfach mal logs postet oder nen video oder nen bild etc. dann kann man am ende ne entscheidung treffen , welcher von den gezeigten klassen den höchsten crit gemacht hat



Jao ich kann dir crits von meinen Privatserver zünden, muss nur kurz CD finden auf mein PC tun, WoW installieren schnell einstellen einloggen item erstellen das zu geil istu nd garnicht existiert und schon hab ichs video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach ich das? nein ^^, und noch dazu, wenn man 1 mal endgeil crittet nimmt man das bestimmt nicht auf =)


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (15. Oktober 2009)

Pwrrr... Moonfire! Pwrrr... Moonfire! Pwrrr... Moonfire! Pwrrr... Moonfire!


----------



## Aganihm (15. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar mage

kurz nach wotlk release
und frisch 80
naxx 25
mage zieht aggro bei flickwerk....
was der da rausgehauen hat konnt jeder dann beim geistheiler im recount sehn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

Aganihm schrieb:


> ganz klar mage
> 
> kurz nach wotlk release
> und frisch 80
> ...



hmm hatte da beim ersten mal mit mein fury 6300 DPS, aggro gehabt tod, nach den nächsten patch kaam ich nimmer soweit, erst wann ich ulduar geart war
komisch ist die Welt =(


----------



## Aganihm (15. Oktober 2009)

bin nimmer mit dem inner gilde
aba da warns n paar 18 19k crits hintereinander
und der iss teilweise noch mit ZA equip rumgerannt
und der tank war alles andere als sc****


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Oktober 2009)

doppel post omfg =)


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Oktober 2009)

gogoogo votet 4 warlock


----------



## Darkjoker (15. Oktober 2009)

arkanschlag beim mage :-) hero...25k 10er raid....37k 25er raid....45k(valkyr twins) puppe....ka :-)


----------



## hey dude (15. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister mit CoD, ganz klar (für mich^^)


----------



## Bloodyboy (15. Oktober 2009)

Hexer machen definitiv am meisten, es gibt doch diesen einen fluch der nach einer minute mehrere 10k schaden macht und auch noch critten kann. Fluch der Verdmmnis oder so...


----------



## Critical Pain (15. Oktober 2009)

Gibt nen Video wo Shami mit Lavaeruption nen 32k Crit macht, finds bloß grad nicht.


----------



## BlenD (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man DOTS mitzählt is es DEFINITIV  der VDF= Fluch der Verdammnis vom WL

macht 1min lang alle 15sek glaubsch 10-14k dmg = c.a 40-56k tjo WIN!


----------



## Terrordromgirl (15. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denk ein Eleschamie kann richtig geskillt und gespielt echt gemein Schaden machn meier hat mit frisch 80 und nur blau grünen Equip mit Lavaeruption locker 10k+ kritschaden gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, es ist immer schwer zu sagen, "WAS" wirklich am meisten Schaden verursacht.
Mein höchster Krit in einer Heroicinstanz war mit Starfire 22,7k. Ich bin eine ZM Eule und komme Selfbuffed auf 4,5k Zaubermacht und fahre 8,5k + DPS an heroischen Instanzbossen.
Allerdings habe ich mal einen Arkanenmagier in der Gruppe gehabt, der einen 24k Krit geschafft hat, ich glaube mit Arkanbeschuss. Das Gear war nichtmal sogut wie meines.
Man kann soetwas also nicht genau sagen, da Fähigeiten verschieden mit ZM skalieren, Items unterschiedlich sind und Verzauberungen bzw. Edelsteine auch. 
Bei Hodir sieht es ganz anders aus: Mein höchster Crit war dort 141k. Andere Klassen haben es noch nie über 70k geschafft, liegen sogar soweit ich weiss unter 60k.

Ich denke der Schadenausstoß sieht trotzdem so aus:
1. Seelenfeuer
2. Pyroschlag
3. Sternenfeuer
4. Arkanbeschuss
5. ...


Man kann aber eigendlich auch einfach die Tooltipps anschauen und den Grundschaden erlesen. Bei Starfire liegt der Grundschaden bei 1141 bis 1345 Schaden.


@Terrordromgirl

10k+ Krits sind nicht wirklich viel. Als meine Eule 80 wurde kamen schon 14k Krits rumm. Mittlerweile macht mein Zorn sogar gerne mal selfbuffed 14k.


----------



## Fello (15. Oktober 2009)

bei meeles wohl dk wenn seuchen krankheiten und blub auf ziel sind geißelstoß ftw


----------



## Annovella (15. Oktober 2009)

Fello schrieb:


> bei meeles wohl dk wenn seuchen krankheiten und blub auf ziel sind geißelstoß ftw



Ich denke Hinterhalt/Meucheln macht mehr Schaden. Hinrichten sowieso.


----------



## Djoron (15. Oktober 2009)

hunter: tödlicher schuss, macht z.t. noncrit schon mehr als n pyro, soulfire oder chaosbolt ;P


----------



## F3inkost (15. Oktober 2009)

ich muss den kriegern mal helfen: hinrichten mit vollle wut kritet auch sehr sehr böse...


----------



## Djoron (15. Oktober 2009)

F3inkost schrieb:


> ich muss den kriegern mal helfen: hinrichten mit vollle wut kritet auch sehr sehr böse...



volle wut? nix da das wurde doch verkrüppelt nur noch max 30 wut werden angerechnet :/


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Oktober 2009)

DK mit Geißelstoß, auch ohne Krankheiten ist der Schaden einfach nur heftig...^^

btw: Ja Krieger mit Hinrichten war einst die Stärkste aller Angriffe, aber blizz hats gepatcht, geht nur noch 30 wut :/


----------



## Variolus (15. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man mit einem kanalisierten Cast rechnet, kann man auch Feuerregen oder Hurrikane nehmen... macht zwar bei einem einzelnen Ziel nicht soo viel Schaden aber über die gesamte Kanalisationszeit trifft z.B. der Feuerregen meines Hexers mehrmals für jeweils über 4k auf ein einzelnes Ziel rechnet man dann mal nen anständigen Train mit ~10 Mobs komme ich spielend auf über 100k Schaden in der Zeit...

Allgemein würde ich aber trotzdem dem Mage die Krone überlassen auch wenn ein gut equipter Demo in Meta mit SF kaum hinterher hängen dürfte (vorausgesetzt alles was proccen kann procct vielleicht sogar mehr... aber Demo im Highendbereich spielt keiner mehr, da gelegnetliche Maxdmgcrits die geringere Dps nicht ausgleichen)

Wobei, wer erinnert sich noch an den lvl 70 Schurken, der zu BC-Zeiten mt allen nur möglichen Buffs schon damals >40k Crits raushauen konnte während ein Tophexer mit nem SB max 12k, mit nem SF 14k und mit CoD sogar gelegentlich 20k schaffte? (Buffstacking fehlt mir irgendwie -.-)


----------



## Niachis (30. Oktober 2009)

Variolus schrieb:


> Wobei, wer erinnert sich noch an den lvl 70 Schurken, der zu BC-Zeiten mt allen nur möglichen Buffs schon damals >40k Crits raushauen konnte während ein Tophexer mit nem SB max 12k, mit nem SF 14k und mit CoD sogar gelegentlich 20k schaffte? (Buffstacking fehlt mir irgendwie -.-)




für mich klingen diese zahlen in bc mit angeblich 40k crits ZU übertrieben ..


----------



## Drop-Dead (30. Oktober 2009)

Niachis schrieb:


> für mich klingen diese zahlen in bc mit angeblich 40k crits ZU übertrieben ..



jop denke ich auch ... da gibts so einige videos ... oder wie manche leute zu 70er zeiten nen 70er raidboss alleine gelegt haben ^^ ist immer so en bisschen komisch


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Oktober 2009)

jäger mit tödlicher schuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niachis (10. November 2009)

Ich pushe an dieser stelle mal!


----------



## -Baru- (10. November 2009)

Niachis schrieb:


> Ich pushe an dieser stelle mal!



Und warum?


----------



## Niachis (10. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und warum?



um mir die ein oder andere neue meinung zu holen bzw. leute, die den thread noch nicht gesehen haben, die möglichkeit zu geben, abstimmen zu können (:


niicht zu danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (10. November 2009)

Was ist mit Rache beim Krieger. Soweit ich weiß gibts auch verdammt hohe Revenge Crits.


----------



## Vaishyana (10. November 2009)

Zorn selfbuffed mit 14k? Kannst du mir mal deinen Arsenallink bitte posten? ôO


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Hm ihr redet alle von wahnsinnig hohen crits. Nur die Sache ist völlig irrelevant, weil equipabhängig. Ihr solltet nach dem Grundschaden und dem addierten Schadenbonus gehen, dann wisst ihr schnell welche Singleattacke die stärkste ist.


----------



## _Flare_ (10. November 2009)

Shami, Lavaburst gepaart mit Flammenschock


----------



## Niachis (10. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Zorn selfbuffed mit 14k? Kannst du mir mal deinen Arsenallink bitte posten? ôO




naja, das ist schon möglich mit guem equip, und wenn eclipse procct & der t bonus,d er nochmals 15 % drauf gibt, macht sum sumarum 45% mehr dmg für zorn..inklusive zorn götze und mit crit...nunja ^^


----------



## Rethos (10. November 2009)

Von was geht ihr bei "SINGLE" Aus?! Wenn ich höre " mit X und Y was gleichzeitig procct". Wenn ihr Single skill meint?! Ganz klar Seelendieb vom Hexer. Trifft 5hit a 15-20k Sprich 75-100k , wers Toppen kann möge vortreten.


----------



## Shiningone (10. November 2009)

BlenD schrieb:


> Wenn man DOTS mitzählt is es DEFINITIV  der VDF= Fluch der Verdammnis vom WL
> 
> macht 1min lang alle 15sek glaubsch 10-14k dmg = c.a 40-56k tjo WIN!



Aehm nein .... Fluch der Verdammnis tickt nach 1 Minute Laufzeit genau einmal. Das schönste an dem Fluch ist, dass er einem nicht in die Rota reinpfuscht. Einmal in der Minute ein Extra-Knopf sollte wohl jeder hinbekommen. Ausserdem kommt noch hinzu, dass man den nicht im PvP einsetzen kann/darf. (Wozu eigentlich? Inzwischen haben doch eh fast alle genug HP, um sich nicht wieter von dem stören zu lassen. *g* )


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. November 2009)

Lavaburst an Hodir im 10er liegt mein Critrekord momentan bei knapp über 80k

aber sonst hat Lavaburst (mit extremen Schwankungen) i.d.R. nen Durchscnnitts-Crit von ca 13k
Naja dafür crittet er immer ^^


----------



## Regine55 (10. November 2009)

Entweder ist es Fluch der Verdammnis vom Hexer oder Arkanschlag vom Mage.
Je nach dem der TE seine Single Attacke definiert. Mit proccs, ohne proccs, 1x Taste drücken oder what ever...


----------



## Shiningone (10. November 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Entweder ist es Fluch der Verdammnis vom Hexer oder Arkanschlag vom Mage.
> Je nach dem der TE seine Single Attacke definiert. Mit proccs, ohne proccs, 1x Taste drücken oder what ever...



Ich habe darüber eben auch mal nachgedacht. Ausgehend vom Setup (nur Selffbuffs) und der Fragestellung (höchste Singleattacke) gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es ihm um Kampferöffner in der Arena geht. Vermutlich sogar im 2vs2, wo 2 identisch ausgestattete Chars den ersten Gegner am besten instant Wegfokussen sollen. Vielleicht denkt er sogar über Arena-Multiboxing nach. *g*
Somit fallen also fast alle hiergenannten Möglichkeiten weg. Dank einem möglicherweise aufgestelltem Totem der Erdung würden somit auch 'instant' Cast-Kombos wegfallen/geschwächt werden. (Sachen wie Pyro + instant Pyro darauf oder Lavaburst + Flammenschock oder Feuersbrunst + Feuerbrand.)

Von meiner Überlegung ausgehend würde ich mal auf einen Schamanen mit grossem Kritglück bei Sturmschlag + Windzorn-Proc setzen. Für richtig gute Crits sollte dabei natürlich eine 2-Hand-Waffe genutzt werden.


----------



## Yinj (10. November 2009)

Also als Blut dk is meine stärkste attacke der todesstoß mit meinem eq (item lvl 200-239) haut der normal bis zu 6,5k un crit wenn proccs am laufen sin 8-8,5k also wie ich finde nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber am schönsten sin doch die crits am herz von xt oder an denn valkyren wenn man 100 stacks hat un alles an is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talatios (10. November 2009)

ich würde sagen die stärksten fähigkeiten vom hunter sind schimärenschuß in kombi mit schlangenbiss ,explo und tödlicher schuß


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (10. November 2009)

Ich wär auch für CoD (Fluch der Verdammnis) vom Hexer. Dauert zwar ne ganze Minute bis er wirkt, dann aber richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (10. November 2009)

Komische Diskusiion weil es auch auf Buffs/ausrüstung, Castzeit und Dotzeit ankommt.....


----------



## Vultrex (10. November 2009)

also es wird von ner Single Attacke geredet und wenn der wl da VdF raushaut und das 1 min dauert, hmm naja.
Denke mal das ist ein schlechter Vergleich.

Bei den Twins (25er PdK) habe ich schon als Mage mit Proccs und Trinkets 50k Crits rausgehauen.

Geiles Gefühl wenn man(n) so ne große Zahl sieht x

/mit 100 Stacks natürlich


----------



## Niachis (10. November 2009)

wow, nach dem push haben shamanen viele stimmen bekommen


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (10. November 2009)

Also ich denke so:

Caster: Hexer oder Magier
Meele: Krieger oder Pala

MfG


----------



## Niachis (11. November 2009)

NuDdElSuPpE schrieb:


> Also ich denke so:
> 
> Caster: Hexer oder Magier
> Meele: Krieger oder Pala
> ...




Wobei ich zu Meele hinzufügen muss, das Schamanen mit windzorn pocc auch einiges rausreissen, nur das es dann zwar "single" attacke war, nämlich sturmschlag aber procc abhängig ^^


----------



## Critical Pain (11. November 2009)

Warum sind Priester so unbeliebt? Gedankenschlag kann ziemlich heftig critten.


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

CHaosblitz


----------



## Piando (11. November 2009)

also beim hunter ist sicherlich der tödliche schuss der beste, den critte ich mit meinem durchnschnitt 219er eq mit 10k
ein hexer hat mir mal erzählt, dass er 70k crits raushaut (raidbuffed) was ich mira ber nicht so wirklich vorstellen kann...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. November 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Mage Pyroschlag.
> ( Feuer-Arkan Mage : Geistesgegenward Pyroschlag => Instantpyro mit +30%krit =D )
> 
> Oder halt Arkane Geschosse (Raidbuffed und mit gutem Lineup sind da mit Krits schon 35-40k pro Arkane Geschosse möglich)



Laber keine scheisse. Du wirst in Lich King NIE mit nur Raid Buffs 35-40k PRO Arkanegeschosse schaffen. Das schaffste net mal mit 10 von den Buffs bei Jaraxsus.

Pyroschlag macht bestimmt ne menge schaden. Wobei du dafür keine Geistesgegenwart brauchst sondern Arkanemacht.
Allerdings macht man mit 232 euqip schon Arkanerschlag 8k 10k 14k 20k also beim 1 2 3 4. Unddamit machste wenn dus kannst auch den meisten gesamt schaden.
Aber den Overkill schlag hat bestimmt immer noch nen MS Krieger mit Hinrichten. (Wobei ich Krieger seit BC net mehr gespielt habe, aber das Hinrichten mit voller Wut war meist mit der stärkste Schlag.)

d[-.-]b


----------



## Rikash (11. November 2009)

Mage Arkanblast


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

Piando schrieb:


> also beim hunter ist sicherlich der tödliche schuss der beste, den critte ich mit meinem durchnschnitt 219er eq mit 10k
> ein hexer hat mir mal erzählt, dass er 70k crits raushaut (raidbuffed) was ich mira ber nicht so wirklich vorstellen kann...




Der Lügt, selbst mit Hodir Buffs oder XT-Herz unmöglich.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. November 2009)

Leute es geht hier um die stärkste Artacke und das nur mit eigenen Buffs. KEINER von euch macht mit seinen eigenen Buffs 30-80k.
Ihr könnt da nicht die stärkungs Zauber von Hordir und co nehmen. Wenn ich nach der Hösten crit zahl gehn die ihr mal hattet. Da wäre ich bei 201652 Crit.
Und der war bei der Veteran der Pforte des Zorns Questreihe in UC.
Aber ihr seit ja sowieos alle so IMBA und sagt das ihr 4,5k dps macht und wenn ihr dan Ony geth sieht man das wenn die Adds kommen ihr bei 4,5k dps beim bomben macht. 
Also macht euch nicht selbst lächerlich.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Rikash (11. November 2009)

Hexer - Leider 

da man als arkanmage zuviele hilfreiche dots braucht 

als schaffste bei den twins und hodir des öfteren einzellne 100k crits hab irgendwo noch nen combat log eintrag damit

@fredo im 10ner pdk hero wirfst du schon 40k missiles per tick raus wenn du jaraxus die büffs klaust 

@wildrazor  auch mit hodir buff siehe oben *g*
mfg

Rikash - Mage - Gilneas


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. November 2009)

Rikash schrieb:


> Hexer - Leider
> 
> da man als arkanmage zuviele hilfreiche dots braucht
> 
> ...



Lessen bildet. Ich habe geschrieben das es OHNE fremde buffs geht. Und nicht mit denen. bei Jaraxus ist das kein problem oder Kurator in Kara aber das war im TE nicht gefragt. Deswegen sollte ihr ent so nen Müll erzählen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## skyline930 (11. November 2009)

Mage AB 4stacked, Soulfire/Chaosbolt

falls man die AM vom Mage dazuzählt, dann AM..


----------



## GMan (11. November 2009)

hm.. wer hat den längesten ?


----------



## Niachis (11. November 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> aber das war im TE nicht gefragt. Deswegen sollte ihr ent so nen Müll erzählen.
> 
> d[-.-]b



danke, genau das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



normale, single attacks ^^


----------



## Galbhor (11. November 2009)

Ich denke, dass ein Feuermagier mit Pyroschlag den meisten Schaden macht. Erst recht, wenn er darauf Talente gesetzt hat, wenn man den Schaden über Zeit addiert, der dadurch hervorgerufen wird.


----------



## Assari (11. November 2009)

Schamane - Lavaeruption...

so pvp schamy hat des bei mir mit 26k gecrittet


----------



## leckaeis (12. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Schamane - Lavaeruption...
> 
> so pvp schamy hat des bei mir mit 26k gecrittet



Das kommt davon wenn man mit PvE-Gear durch die BGs rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (12. November 2009)

Meiner is eindeutig der Größte - 28,5cm schlaff.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na dann mal Prost Leute: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (12. November 2009)

17k vergiften mit meinem rogue ^^


----------



## Dablo (12. November 2009)

zu 100% vom Warlock das Soulfire


----------



## Niachis (12. November 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Meiner is eindeutig der Größte - 28,5cm schlaff.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





lool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haah, der wars

naja..also ich bin verblüfft wie stark die meinungen auseinander geht


----------



## Niachis (15. November 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> 17k vergiften mit meinem rogue ^^



Was ist das für eine Attacke?

Oder meinst du das normale Vergiften?


----------



## leckaeis (15. November 2009)

Hexer mit Soulfire ..


----------



## Abrox (16. November 2009)

Als Singleattacke meinst du bestimmt: Einmal anklicken oder?

Keine Attacke kommt (ohne vorherige Procs) an den von Mordlust heran. Bei ner guten folge sind das gut 20+k Schaden die hierbei herauskommen. Das ganze unabhängig vom Boss. Mit der Attacke kann man sogar Stoffträger (ohne Abhärtung) onehitten wenn die Trefferfolge passt.


----------



## jay390 (16. November 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass Soulfire schon verdammt viel Schaden gemacht. Mit meinem DK mit full t7 hab ich damals einen Schurken Kollegen, der gar nicht mal so schlecht equipt war, geonehittet mit Seuchenstoß ^^

Da haben wir beide gestaunt.


----------



## Niachis (16. November 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Keine Attacke kommt (ohne vorherige Procs) an den von Mordlust heran. Bei ner guten folge sind das gut 20+k Schaden die hierbei herauskommen. Das ganze unabhängig vom Boss. Mit der Attacke kann man sogar Stoffträger (ohne Abhärtung) onehitten wenn die Trefferfolge passt.



Mordlust? Huii das hatten wir garnicht hier, aber stimmt schon, 1x klicken wäre aber auch zb: Arkane Geschoße ziemlich heftig..mhm 

oder Sternenregen bei vielen mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niachis (16. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass Soulfire schon verdammt viel Schaden gemacht. Mit meinem DK mit full t7 hab ich damals einen Schurken Kollegen, der gar nicht mal so schlecht equipt war, geonehittet mit Seuchenstoß ^^
> 
> Da haben wir beide gestaunt.



Da müssen ja aber vorher krankheiten drauf gewesen sein ^^


----------

